
Natural Herbal HPV “Cure” Discovered - sahin-boydas
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/m/pubmed/24289574/
======
jayess
> Curcumin caused higher rate of clearance (81.3%) than placebo though the
> difference was not statistically significant.

